# Weird Problem



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

My car is driving me crazy. The last few days my trunk keeps opening. Opening and closing the doors triggers it or sometimes just shifting out of park. I'm going to call the dealer but I have a feeling it's going to be one of those problems that they will have a hard time figuring out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DriftingIsGay said:


> My car is driving me crazy. The last few days my trunk keeps opening. Opening and closing the doors triggers it or sometimes just shifting out of park. I'm going to call the dealer but I have a feeling it's going to be one of those problems that they will have a hard time figuring out.


Check the following... 
*
Make sure the trunk adjustments are properly set. It could be they or possibly one may be just out of whack enough that when it closes it doesn't latch properly. The adjustment knobs are on each side of the underneath of the trunk lid. Measure each one and see if the measurements are equal from deck lid to bottom of adjustment screw. If not play with the adjustment to get a secure latch.

Is the trunk release on the inside of the trunk lid sticking in the pulled position? tug on it a few times and see if it works fine, if not try some wd-40 in the metal workings. 

Is the latch sticking? spray it with wd-40 or a use a white lithium grease. *


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> Check the following...
> *
> Make sure the trunk adjustments are properly set. It could be they or possibly one may be just out of whack enough that when it closes it doesn't latch properly. The adjustment knobs are on each side of the underneath of the trunk lid. Measure each one and see if the measurements are equal from deck lid to bottom of adjustment screw. If not play with the adjustment to get a secure latch.
> 
> ...


 Thanks I'll check on the adjustments, hopefully it's something simple.

I was in my garage this morning and I heard the trunk release go off. The car wasn't running and I wasn't in it or opening doors. I closed the trunk and about 15 minutes later it did it again but this time it kept going off till I closed it again.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Take the key you are currently using and keep it 500 feet away from the car, and start using the other key. There could be a short in the one key's transmitter. It's probably the easiest thing to check first.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Haven’t you seen the GM commercials with the ghost of Harley Earl? That’s just him looking at the little a$$ trunk in disbelief.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

My 30 day/1000 mile used car warranty expired so I did a little trouble shooting based on some suggestions here.

The trunk adjustments were both all the way in. The trunk lines up perfectly with the rest of the car, even side to side. This shouldn't be the problem.

I moved the trunk latch by hand and released it with the manual pull cord several times. It moves very easily, no signs of sticking. There was even a little lube on the latch.

The trunk release will go off even if the trunk is open. The latch can be in either position. Opening or closing either door will set it off about 75% of the time. It will periodically release while the car is just sitting in the garage.

I switched to my second key with no difference.

I haven't had the chance to look through the factory warranty yet so don't know if it is covered or if there is a deductible.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DriftingIsGay said:


> My 30 day/1000 mile used car warranty expired so I did a little trouble shooting based on some suggestions here.
> 
> The trunk adjustments were both all the way in. The trunk lines up perfectly with the rest of the car, even side to side. This shouldn't be the problem.
> 
> ...


*What is the mileage on the car, and the year? 36K 3 years bumper to bumper, if you fall in this category you are covered.*


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It's a 2004? If I remember, there's a BCM upgrade that fixes all kinds of strange issues. I'd take it to the dealer and see if your VIN requiers the BCM upgrade.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

*Some follow up*

The problem has gotten even worse the trunk release goes off every couple of minutes whether the car is running, driving or off, parked.

I brought the car to the dealership where I bought it used (Chevy dealer).

As I drop it off I show the service lady receiving the car the problem. I close the door and the trunk opens first try. She kinda got a laugh out of it.

I wait about an hour to see if it's a quick fix or if I need to leave it longer. They tell me it will be about 2 to 3 hours to fix it. They offer me a courtesy ride home or a rental car. No free loaner. I take the shuttle home.

I left it at 1:00 in the afternoon. They don't call me the rest of the day. I call them 11:30 am next morning. They said after I left they couldn't get the trunk to open on it's own again so they did nothing. This is ****ing bull****. 

They said they will check again and get back to me. I have a feeling I'm going to have to take it to another dealer.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

*The Saga Continues*

The dealer has had my car for over two weeks now. Remember this is to stop the trunk from opening by itself. Heres the timeline as I know it:

2/27 I dropped the car off for service. I demonstrated the problem to the service receptionist. I shut the door and the trunk opened first try. They tell me to wait around cause it could be a quick fix. 1 1/2 hour later they tell me to leave it.

2/28 I call to see how long they expect to have my car. I am informed that after I left they could not get the trunk to open on it's own, so they did nothing. I get a little irate at this and tell them to look again.

3/1 They diagnosed the problem and a part is ordered. A sensor?

3/6 The part arrives late in the day.

3/7 The part is installed but they are unable to reprogram the computer.

3/8 They ask me to bring down my extra key and security card. I didn't get a security card when I bought the car used. There assistant service manager was the original owner of the car so they ask him if he has the card. He says he never got the card either when he bought it brand new.
To try to save some time I call the Pontiac dealership that originally sold the car. I tell them I need my codes. He says it's against the law to give the codes over the phone. No problem I'll come down in person. Then he says I have to bring the car with me. I tell him the car is being worked on and I can't bring it but I can bring proof of ownership. He says no he can't do it without the car because and get this nonsense, he says he has no way of telling who I am.
I call the Chevy dealer that is working on my car that I couldn't get the codes but hey your a GM dealer why can't you get them? They seem puzzled and may look into it.
Later that day they tell me they are ordering a new BCM module. This will let them get it going without the codes or so they say. It's supposed to be coming overnight 3/9.

3/14 They call to tell me the BCM module is in but when they ordered it they were not informed that you need new keys with as the old keys can't be programed to work with it. They say the keys will be here tomorrow 3/15

I think this car could have been hit by a train and it could be fixed in less time.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

DriftingIsGay said:


> I think this car could have been hit by a train and it could be fixed in less time.



Now this sounds like a bunch of junk to me! I don't see why the dealer could not obtain the security information for that vehicle... hmmm. I had the a similar issue with my 93 Chrysler Concorde. I ended up having to replace the keyless entry module, but that's old tech  Keep us in the loop and the best of luck to you. Sorry you have to go through that!

Peace,
Dan


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

That's why I don't like anybody to work on my car because most of the time they know as much as I do (and I have no technical training!!!). Sorry man. Hope you get your ride back soon.


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

You may have had better luck by taking it to a Pontiac dealer. Key word being _may_. Hope they get it all worked out for you soon. It's stories like this that have me scared to death to take my car to a dealer for any problem. Of course, I've pretty much negated my powertrain warranty already. Just hope I don't develop any electrical gremlins down the road.


----------



## RacerBob (Mar 15, 2007)

Exactly why I will not take mine to a dealership ever again. Find a good wrench,then download all the TSB's that pertain to your problem, and have him do it.


----------

